# ياريت اي حد شغال في شركه بترول يدخل يساعدني من فضلكم وخصوصا شركه شلمبرجير



## مهندس : فادي (19 يونيو 2013)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى حديث التخرج

متخرج بتقدير جيد جيدا
 
وتقيدر امتياز في مشروع التخرج

ومشروعي كان : تصميم نظام تبريد و نظام مكافحه حرائق لخزانات بترول في مستودع شركه النصر للبترول
وانا دورت كتير في المشروع وتمنكت بفضل الله من الموضوع ده بكل فروعه 

ومعايا كورسات كتير عمليه زي(تصميم شبكات التكييف المركزي - وتصميم شبكات الحريق - وتصميم شبكات الري والصرف - وريفيت- واوتكاد طبعا - وادره مشروعات)

واتدربت في شركات كتير زي اورسكوم و ميناء القاهره الجوي ومرسيدس وانابيب البترول
 

المهم

انا حلم عمري وسبب اختيار مشروع التخرج اني نفسي اشتغل في شركه شلمبرجير فياريت اللي يقدر يساعدني باي طريقه في ازاي اني اقدم او يقدر يساعدني باي طريقه اكون شاكر ليه جدا وخصوصا كمان لاني عندي ظروف خاصه جدا ومحتاج الشغل جدا في اقرب فرصه ونفسي اشتغل في مجالي مشروع تخرجي لاني هقدر اعطي فيه كتير وممكن اي شركه بترول تستفاد بالموضوع واشتغل فيها اكون برضه شاكر جدا ليكم بس انا حلمي اكون مهندس في شلمبرجير
وشكرا لوقتكم واسف جدا لازعاجك وارجوا الافاده من فضلكم

مع لعلم اني بفضل الله عندي ثقه في نفسي واقدر اشتغل تحت ضغط وتحمل اي ظروف شغل واقدر اتعامل مع الاخرين واشتغل في team work واقدر اواجه واحل المشاكل و عندي لباقه في الكلام وقدره كبيره على الاقناع
وشكرا
​


----------



## مهندس : فادي (20 يونيو 2013)

هو ليه الناس بتدخل تشوف ومفيش مشاركه خالص يعني اللي اكيد دخل شاف بيشتغل في البترول مفيش حد بياعد حد كده خالص


----------



## ahmedashi (24 يونيو 2013)

اولا انا موش حابب ابقي متشائم بس الشغل حاليا ف شركات البترول بقي صعب جدا .. ياريت متحطش شلمبرجير انها امل ليك متفرحش بالفلوس انت متعرفش هما بيعملوا ايه ف الناس .. متعرفش برده انهم ممكن يمشوك في اي وقت ويجيبوك من بيتك في اي وقت .. مش عارف ليه كل المهندسين الصغيرين املهم شركات السيرفيس عشان بس بيفرحوا بالفلوس .. الفلوس مش كل حاجه صدقني كلهم بيندموا والله . خاليك قدامك المجال مفتوح عشان لما تجيلك شغلانه تانيه متبقاش زعلان ولازم يكون ليك واسطه كبيره جدا عشان تشتغل سفرجي حتي والله في شركات البترول . انا ليا زميلي مهندس فلزات نفسي اجيبه يشتغل معانا بس معرفتش لان معاييش واسطه كويسه تدخله .. وربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهندس : فادي (25 يونيو 2013)

تمام يا باشمهندس احمد متشكر جدا للنصيحه وكلام حضرتك صح جدا طبعا شكرا


----------

